# Need BASIC printing/warehousing/shipping service to send free t-shirts to my members



## tmnoonan (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello all-

I own an online community (forum), and I have been printing/shipping free t-shirts to members for winning various contests, participating, etc.

This is WAY too much work to run out of my house, so I am looking to outsource it.

I would like to find a company that I can pay to screen-print say 200 shirts at a time (I can pay upfront for the inventory), then I can email every week or so and say "Send 3 mediums to this address and 4 larges to that address, etc".

They would bill me each month for the warehousing/shipping/handling costs.

There is no need for me to create an "online storefront" since I am just sending everything out for free to people I select.

I've looked at CafePress, but their prices are way too high since they only print shirts when they are ordered.

PrintMojo seems like it might work, but I don't need an online store.


----------



## Kendra22 (Mar 9, 2010)

Please email me at [email protected] or give me a call at 513-829-4071. I would like to talk and see what you want and prices you are looking to spend. Thanks, Kendra


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

If you haven't found someone to help you with this, please email me at [email protected] Thanks, Reka


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

Contact t-graphics
[email protected]


----------

